# 1972 Schwinn World Voyageur Question What model hubs?



## Old Iron Bob (Sep 10, 2020)

I just got a 1972 world voyageur 2F serial number. The wheels have been replaced and I would like to replace them back to stock.I read that they are Shimano high flange.Any one know what model and is there a date code? A photo of the logo might help. Thank you


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 10, 2020)

I can only find the 1973 info. No mention of a World Voyager for 1972 so maybe it was a late entry? Only info I can round up is the hubs were Shimano aluminum high flange quick release hubs. Here's the spec sheet for 73 but it only has part and manufacturer numbers.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 11, 2020)

Just looked at the wheels that I replaced on my World Voyageur.
They are Shimano high flange with kidney bean shaped cutouts in the flanges.
The rear looks to be a Shimano 333. Under the logo are the letters "R" and "D". Are these date codes?
The front hub looks the same, but does not have the 333 designation. It has the letters "S" & "C" under a different Shimano logo.
I don't know for sure that these wheels were original to the bike, but have assumed that they were.
Perhaps one of the hubs was replaced at some time. The rims match though.


----------



## Roger Henning (Sep 11, 2020)

I believe those Voyagers came with what would become Shimano's Dura Ace group with different names.  Rear deraileurs were Crane and the Dura Ace name did not show until 1977 but was same with a different name.  Roger


----------



## Trainman999 (Sep 11, 2020)

July 72 Panasonic build (2F), came with Shimano 333 hubs  126 /100,  36H Araya 27x1 1/4 w/o HP rims, 80/60 gauge spokes.  Shimano Crane GS rear , Shimano Titeist front. Suntour barcons. Shimano Dura Ace 39/52 crank with chain gaurd. Tange headset.        http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=254468353777


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Sep 13, 2020)

Thank you for the help


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Sep 14, 2020)

Found the hubs !


----------

